# Easiest way to overclock your graphic card



## Hayder_Master (Oct 6, 2008)

updated 11/29/2010

please rate this thread

Warring: overclocking maybe damage your graphic card 

Hello guys , I made something for easy and quick overclocking , it is as the title say And im really mean it .
*(" Easiest way to overclock your graphic card ")*.
this way very useful for newbies, beginners and who want try overclock without go over range and damage the card and who look for most stable overclock not for hit max overclock.

Only you need here a simple programs tools , and my advice to use ati tool or riva tuner , gpu-z , any test program like 3d mark or any game , windows calculator . !.
but in my test now im use the "gigabyte HUD" for overclocking and cod4 game for quick result.

Im take my gigabyte 8800gt as an example
So my stock values (gpu 700 , memory  920 , shader 1715), now I increase it on my way…..
Let we take a constant number , this constant number user for divide original values on it , after that take the result and add it again on original number and now you got the overclocked result . did you got it , ok see this in example.
Let we take a 30 as a constant number and take my stock 8800gt values (700,920,1715) 





so that's mean..

gpu       700/30=23  so 23 is overcock value so new overclock value for my gpu is 700+23=723
memory  920/30=30..    920+30=950
shader   1715/30=57….. 1715+57=1772
and see the test 




tip: you can increase the shader more by add 20-30 point , but only shader keep gpu and memory overclock without more increase.

now let we take other constant value (more overclock) let we say 20 
gpu        700/20=35….        700+35=735
memory   920/20=46….        920+46=966
shader    1715/20=85 …..     1715+85=1800
and see the test 




other constant (higher overclok) 15
gpu       700/15=46…..     700+46=746
memory  920/15=61….      920+61=981
shader   1715/15=114…    1715+114=1829
and see the test




my offer constant number (extreme overclock) 10
gpu       700/10=70…    700+70=770
memory  920/10=92…   920+92=1012
shader   1715/10=171… 1715+171=1886
and see the test









now i try this theory with my new ATI 4870 
first constant number i am go try it is 25
gpu       750/25=30  so 30 is overcock value so new overclock value for my gpu is 750+30=780
memory  900/25=36..    900+36=936
and see the test 




and now go up with new constant number it is 20
gpu        750/20=37.5….        700+37.5=787.5
memory   900/20=45….        900+45=945




more overclock using 15 as constant number
gpu       750/15=50…..     750+50=800
memory  900/15=60….      900+60=960





this way also work well with multi GPU too, here is my crossfire test






Tip: try begin overcloking from high constant(lower overclock) cuz my theory depend on Compatibility and you can see how you card Compatibility it have.
Tip: GDDR5 cards have lower memory overclocking than decent ones, so u can go higher overclocking with the GPU more than the memory so decrease memory speed in high overclock give u more range in overclock.
Tip: if you have non reference card better know your card stock clocks and work on it, cuz some brands do high overclock on GPU or memory, so in this case can't rise them booth and going high range when working on factory overclocked clocks.
Tip: there is some cards have high range in overclock and take lower constant lower than 10 and some card's is not depend on card manufacture.
Tip: this constant numbers i put is not stander numbers you can take any number to get stability.
Tip: always keep your eyes on the temps , cuz GPU's have different coolers mean different cooling performance.
Tip: its not percents the numbers you are dividing by because if you take 700 / 30 = 23 but 700 / 30 % = 210 ..so its ratio numerical number and not percentage guys.
Tip: with NIVIDA card things going easier now with new overclocking tools like MSI afterberner which is GPU and shader linked and rise up together when overclocking, better don't unlocked them it's give stability specially with the new cards starting with GT200 series and over but it's working well with older cards too.

thanx to everyone who is reading and try this way , and i will very grateful for anyone can put the result which constant number and overclock reach and better putting screen shot with GPU-Z


----------



## MRCL (Oct 6, 2008)

So you have to raise the clocks all with a constant percentage... ooooh that makes sense, no wonder my last attempt with ati tool caused the system to crash... note to self: first inform, then perform...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 6, 2008)

sure my friend if you see in my test im run cod4 , and it is run cool , for ati sure this way work , but don't try high overclock first ,step by step , and think it is work better with ati cuz there is no shader clock


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 6, 2008)

subscribed for future reference


----------



## boogah (Oct 6, 2008)

interesting


----------



## iStink (Oct 6, 2008)

That's interesting but I'm a bit skeptical. I'll attempt to try this with my own 8800GT.  Currently the highest I can go is 712 on the core.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 7, 2008)

iStink said:


> That's interesting but I'm a bit skeptical. I'll attempt to try this with my own 8800GT.  Currently the highest I can go is 712 on the core.



what is you 8800gt brand name
did you set pci-e speed from bios on 100
which program use to overclock 
which driver you use


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting approach.

Subscribed.


----------



## Dia01 (Oct 7, 2008)

Will try also, I just fumble around with GPU settings.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 8, 2008)

anyone try it, give me the result , or any problem


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 8, 2008)

I attempted the "Extreme" overclock, core up to 770 along with the others, black screened around 30 seconds into 3dmark.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 8, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> I attempted the "Extreme" overclock, core up to 770 along with the others, black screened around 30 seconds into 3dmark.




did try extreme first , no im say step by step,cuz not all card's are same my card is an overclock version so it is can support high OC, and in same time don't mean my card is extreme card cuz my card can't go over 770 and i see guys go up 800 with other card's, and other card's can't go over 700,there is too much differents in brand's , try the lower one on go up to next step until you see problems , you can try any constant number to divide like 14,13,... but as i told you try 30 first and go up


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 8, 2008)

ill start lower and progress - i once got a stable 3dmark run on 810 core, but since i havent been able to get near 800, must be a combination of clock speeds


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 8, 2008)

no no it's not, one time i do some unbelievable overclock, which is set my gpu on 740 and shader on 2000, yeh 2000, and it is work well , so im go to default, after that i want try it again with same overclock and i got nothing even freezing i get, so i think it is some temporary error in bios card,or the sure thing is 3d mark is not perfect test, sometimes i do cool overclock but it give low score than original values but i see more performance in games, so try the other program or use a game, try crysis benchmark is really good, and don't forget in crysis bench card run 100% so keep your eye on  card temp


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

im test it on 8600gt and it work well so im gona put the test's picture soon , i wan someone test it on ati card and i will be thankful , don't forget try lower first


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone try overclocking this way? When i get my rig up again i will try it myself with my 8800GT that already clocks decently but if i can get higher before i voltmod it i would like to.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 4, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone try overclocking this way? When i get my rig up again i will try it myself with my 8800GT that already clocks decently but if i can get higher before i voltmod it i would like to.




try with lower one some people test it sure me first, with lower one never harms your card,and you can see how it is stable with test and sure you see , don't go far from first time and you can try vol-mod later , im always overclock my card so first im go about same overclock with high vol-mod, but now when i discover this way i can overclock my card with same value and without vol-mod cuz my theory depend on Compatibility


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 4, 2008)

so... i'm really feeling stupid hear, maybe this is easier then i think it is but how is this better then say the way i do it.  

overclock gpu-find max
overclock shader find max
overclock mem- find max

and then put them at the highest of each and try it out???


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 4, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so... i'm really feeling stupid hear, maybe this is easier then i think it is but how is this better then say the way i do it.
> 
> overclock gpu-find max
> overclock shader find max
> ...



you can't do this , cuz there is something called capability, as example in nvidia card's you can go higher in gpu only or shader only cuz they depend on each other and maybe damage your card too , and you don't need max overclock in anytime you know max overclock mean high temp but what about just high overclock can help you to make games run better without anything worry about it


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2008)

Although I dont use this exact method, it is a principle that i use from time to time on my GPU overclocks basically and it does make sense, sometimes however, dependant on your card, it can make little difference, some are just dogs!  i have had some better results with it from the odd card against the more "standard" methods.

I actually try loads of different methods, sadly sometimes I spend hours linking and unlinking, whatever anyones says, it's the core that is most important on an NVidia card so always check your max linked first, then when you know that, unlink and drop the shaders down 25mhz, then increase the core 10mhz etc.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking at the top photos, did you just reinstall windows XP or something?
Everything is kinda empty on your page. 

Anyways, using Windows98SE, and a BFG 6200 card, i use coolbits, my card stays cool at 45c, so i don't think my card will damage. My BFG 6200 is the OC version, so i only overclock the core up a bit, little bit increase in performance.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 19, 2008)

im use windows xp , and about your card if it is already overclock version you can overclock it but try lower overclock (high constant ) , and keep you eye on temp try keep it under 60c , 55c will be fine , and if you see my card is also an overclock version too


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 26, 2008)

u2konline said:


> Looking at the top photos, did you just reinstall windows XP or something?
> Everything is kinda empty on your page.
> .




no if you see there is some folders there if you open anyone of them you see more than 15 icon , i just do this for easy search


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 26, 2008)

I use the same method, but instead of constants I multiply the clock by 1.xx where xx is the percentage of the OC (i.e 1.05, 5% OC), for me it's much easier as requires only one calculation instead of 2 and the end result is the same. Anyway I always kept the relation for all clocks first , until the highest stable OC (IMO it makes sense because the card is usually well balanced and this way you mantain the balance) and then try finding if upping some gives better results (sometimes it requires lowering others a bit). That seems to be what people find new about your method and I always thought everybody did this at first. TBH it shocked me that apparently many don't knew about it. 

Anyway any card that I've overclocked (mine and friend's) lately overclocks much better on the core (and shaders in the case of Nvidia) than it does the memory and the performance benefits are greater too. So the method of OCing the core to it's max stable clocks, then overclock the memory is just as good, I suppose. 

This guide is in any case very helpful for both newbies to OC and "pros" so keep it going.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 27, 2008)

thanx darkmatter for reply , as you say i made this for newbies and who want try overclock without go over range and damage the card , we know there is some skills and some experiences and we know the higher overclocker kill some parts trying for high overclock , so we can say also with this way you can overclock you card without need big knowledge in overclocking and keep your card in safe state


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2008)

I have tried this way and i got 15mhz higher on core and about 2x on the shaders (don't remember for sure) the mem i didn't get anymore from so it must be at its max


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow I got my 4850 to 700mhz on stock volts doing this. Thanks man!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 30, 2008)

well come my friend , im praiseful cuz you use my way to overclock and im enjoy cuz you enjoy with new result in overclocking


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have tried this way and i got 15mhz higher on core and about 2x on the shaders (don't remember for sure) the mem i didn't get anymore from so it must be at its max



only 15 in core , from stock clock or from you overclock


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2008)

its an interesting point, that raising the core, shaders and ram within the same percentage of stock clocks should keep things more stable in theory.

Hayder asked me to sticky this, but as its only really relevant to GF 8/9 series cards i dont think thats relevant just yet. the threads popularity will keep it on top for a while anyway, we'll look at a sticky as it progresses further.


----------



## James1991 (Nov 30, 2008)

i just tried this, before i could only get my 4850's to 660/1050(core/mem), now i've got it at 700/1100(catalyst's core limit). 
i'm testing it with ATI tool at the moment but it's been going for 20mins with no errors.

it looks like i'm going to have to use riva tuner and go for higher


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its an interesting point, that raising the core, shaders and ram within the same percentage of stock clocks should keep things more stable in theory.
> 
> Hayder asked me to sticky this, but as its only really relevant to GF 8/9 series cards i dont think thats relevant just yet. the threads popularity will keep it on top for a while anyway, we'll look at a sticky as it progresses further.



thanx my friend mussels , im put this before two months but you are right maybe i need more tests on more card's , im ask members here to put the result and im go try test it again on my friends card's ,  thanx my friend for reading this thread and posting


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 1, 2008)

James1991 said:


> i just tried this, before i could only get my 4850's to 660/1050(core/mem), now i've got it at 700/1100(catalyst's core limit).
> i'm testing it with ATI tool at the moment but it's been going for 20mins with no errors.
> 
> it looks like i'm going to have to use riva tuner and go for higher



thanx james for trying my way , but i see you result 660/1050 , which constant number you use , i mean you divide stock clock on what to got these result , and about you run at 700/1100 on (catalyst's core limit) sure it work fine it is the amd test , i don't advice to go higher than 700/1100 it will be risky


----------



## James1991 (Dec 1, 2008)

660/1050 was what i got before i tried this. using this method i got it to 700/1100. the constant number was 8.5 if i remember correctly.

using 8.5 as the constant number worked out to be 700/1120 but that started showing errors in ATI tool after 10 minutes so i dropped it to 700/1100 and it works great(it lasted 40 minutes in ATI tool and Far Cry 2 is working so that's good enough for me).


----------



## JBravo (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys,I'm not quite sure if my Oc was done wrong,please advice me.

What I did...My 8500GT std clocks were 460/920/400.

I took the core and shaders (linked) and mem up in 5mhz incs to its max which I found as 550/1100/500.

Then I decided to bring down the mem with 5mhz to 495, and this allowed me to go crazy on the core and shaders!  My current clock is 735/1470/495.  And the performance increased by a fair amount from the previous max...

3dmark06 went from 32xx @ 1024x768 to 47xx ! A fairly big jump I would say.

But if anyone can help me go even further, please do so.

Oh and temps are 42 idle and 62 load.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 1, 2008)

James1991 said:


> 660/1050 was what i got before i tried this. using this method i got it to 700/1100. the constant number was 8.5 if i remember correctly.
> 
> using 8.5 as the constant number worked out to be 700/1120 but that started showing errors in ATI tool after 10 minutes so i dropped it to 700/1100 and it works great(it lasted 40 minutes in ATI tool and Far Cry 2 is working so that's good enough for me).



mmm, if you see my way can reach near overclock result to amd (catalyst's core limit) 700/1200, to 700/1120 , but there is one more thing make me confused which is only the 20 clock more in memory make card not stable in this far of overclock , so know you give an important tip which is in extreme overclock on ati card with unstable state try decrease memory a Little bit , just i see this point on nvidia card's but the problem was try increase shader clock more for better stability , thanx my friend for many times trying this im very grateful


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 1, 2008)

JBravo said:


> Hey guys,I'm not quite sure if my Oc was done wrong,please advice me.
> 
> What I did...My 8500GT std clocks were 460/920/400.
> 
> ...




do you really want go to this clocks 735/1470/495 with 8500gt , take some constant number like 20 so 460/20=23[460+23=483], 400/20=20[400+20=420] , 920/20=46[920+46=966] take this clocks and keep you eye on temp the 62c is high temp for 8500gt , if you pass pick other constant and go over step by step


----------



## h3llr3is3r (Dec 1, 2008)

*8600M gs wont OC*

HI
its not really for this topic but im try...
im not noob, i oc my first innod3D fx5500(passive), i killed an asus 6600 non GT with unmodding (with vmod from 300 mhz to 600mhz on gpu but in vmem dont work and with unmoding i ruined the pcb) and oc my geforce 7600 GS. But it makes me crazy why i cant do anything with my 8600M gs.
 thank you for time to read all and for answeres.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

h3llr3is3r said:


> HI
> its not really for this topic but im try...
> im not noob, i oc my first innod3D fx5500(passive), i killed an asus 6600 non GT with unmodding (with vmod from 300 mhz to 600mhz on gpu but in vmem dont work and with unmoding i ruined the pcb) and oc my geforce 7600 GS. But it makes me crazy why i cant do anything with my 8600M gs.
> thank you for time to read all and for answeres.



probably best to start your own thread since your problem isnt related to this topic.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 1, 2008)

h3llr3is3r said:


> HI
> its not really for this topic but im try...
> im not noob, i oc my first innod3D fx5500(passive), i killed an asus 6600 non GT with unmodding (with vmod from 300 mhz to 600mhz on gpu but in vmem dont work and with unmoding i ruined the pcb) and oc my geforce 7600 GS. But it makes me crazy why i cant do anything with my 8600M gs.
> thank you for time to read all and for answeres.


well come in tpu



Mussels said:


> probably best to start your own thread since your problem isnt related to this topic.


agree with mussels start new one will be better to you


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks very much i have yet to find a combination for frequencies that seemed to work until now. my card is not the ocd 8800gt so i was able to divide by 9 and then go form there, although dividing by 9 only reached me to core 666 MHz Memory 1000 MHz and shader 1680MHz. any higher than that doesn't work. its not much but i did gain about 4 average frames per second. but then again thats crysis and it was on very high 1440x900. only about 16 fps.  hoping to upgrade processor to http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471 tell me what u think about this one or is it kinda overkill for HD video editing and gaming.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 11, 2009)

well come in TPU
about extreme overclock as i say before that not all card's have same range in overclock , you increase the gpu a bit more but decrease memory 
and about your cpu upgrade this one is good chose if your mother board support phenomII


----------



## wolf (Feb 11, 2009)

here's the math i did on my GTX295, given stock speeds of 576/1242/999

+28.8 to core - 604.8 mhz
+62.1 to shaders - 1304 mhz
+49.95 to memory - 2100 effective.

^mild^ - factor of 20

+38.4 to core - 614.4 mhz
+82.8 to shaders - 1324.7 mhz
+66.6 to memory - 2132 effective.

^medium^ - factor of 15

+57.6 to core - 633.6 mhz
+124.2 to shaders - 1366 mhz
+99.99 to memory - 2200 effective.

^high^ - factor of 10

+76.8 to core - 652.8 mhz
+165.6 to shaders - 1408 mhz
+133.2 to memory - 2266 effective.

^extreme^ - factor of 7.5

Ive definitely well exceeded what Ive called "extreme" there, but given they are all clocked by the same factor, i hope to gain stability.

and given i have been well over that mark, ima shoot straight for it  and maybe play with volts for a perfect temp/stability ratio.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 11, 2009)

ohhh, really nice overclock wolf what is your gtx295 manufacture


----------



## wolf (Feb 11, 2009)

Zotac 

so far max clocks for a vantage run were 756/1620 across the core and 2322 on the memory

so this is decently more mild, but i love your methodology.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 11, 2009)

thanx my friend , im glad to read this from you , im also go update put tests on ATI cards too


----------



## wolf (Feb 11, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> thanx my friend , im glad to read this from you , im also go update put tests on ATI cards too



not a problem friend, like i said the methodology is great. I'm looking forward to seeing this thread grow over time.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 11, 2009)

thanx my friend sure im working hard on it , i will try to make this thread sticky , you are overclocker post in my new cpu overclock threads so you have q6600 like main you can post here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84680
and this for you 2nd rig http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84681


----------



## wolf (Feb 11, 2009)

new maximum stable clocks using your methods 

+88.6 to core - 664.6 mhz             
+191.1 to shaders - 1433 mhz          
+133.2 to memory - 2307 effective.  

^EXTREME^ - factor of 6.5

these work out to real clocks of 666mhz / 1440mhz / 2304mhz

super stable in my last 15 minutes of intensive furmark/vantage tests.... but now my mem clock will hold me back, max ive had is 2322 .... which im 18mhz off now


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Feb 11, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> thanx my friend , im glad to read this from you , im also go update put tests on ATI cards too



ya im not very knowledgeable when it comes to cpu upgrading. i though the only thing that had to match was the socket type? Do you think that you can tell me if my motherboard supports it. its is the AMD 740g (the socket type is AM2+)


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Feb 11, 2009)

oops wrong quote i think. lol. this is the first ever forum that i subscribed to.


----------



## Jakl (Feb 11, 2009)

subscribed for future information. Thx!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2009)

tommywakefield08 said:


> oops wrong quote i think. lol. this is the first ever forum that i subscribed to.



we need some more info on your motherboard. Could you download CPU-Z and open the motherboard tab and take a screen shot and post it for us?


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Motherboard info*

Okay i tried the cpu-z thing but that doesn't tell anything about the motherboard. So i just used everest and i dont no how to take a screen shot so i'll just type it all in. 
Field	Value

Motherboard Properties	

Motherboard ID	64-0100-001131-00101111-011708-ATHLON64$1AAAA000_A740GM-M RELEASE 01/17/2008
Motherboard Name	ECS A740GM-M
 
Front Side Bus Properties	

Bus Type	AMD Hammer
Real Clock	200 MHz
Effective Clock	200 MHz
HyperTransport Clock	1000 MHz
 
Memory Bus Properties	

Bus Type	Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width	128-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio	CPU/6
Real Clock	350 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	700 MHz
Bandwidth	11200 MB/s
 
Motherboard Physical Info	

CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket AM2+
Expansion Slots	2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16
RAM Slots	2 DDR2 DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN
Form Factor	Micro ATX
Motherboard Size	210 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset	AMD740G
 
Motherboard Manufacturer	

Company Name	Elitegroup Computer Systems
Product Information	http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=1&MenuID=7&LanID=8
BIOS Download	http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/Category_Download.aspx?MenuID=6&LanID=8

Sorry ive kinda gotten off the topic of overclocking. i love the thread Keep it up 
ill not post anything else here about my cpu upgrading or motherboard. Thanks.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 15, 2009)

tommywakefield08 said:


> ya im not very knowledgeable when it comes to cpu upgrading. i though the only thing that had to match was the socket type? Do you think that you can tell me if my motherboard supports it. its is the AMD 740g (the socket type is AM2+)



no it is not support it you can take 
790FX , 790GX or new platforms with DDR3 
and if look for great one see this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363


----------



## JBravo (Feb 16, 2009)

I've tried your method on my 8500GT and I used a extreme oc value of 4.  Stock was 460/920/400 and I could go up to 575/1150/500 which isn't bad.  But it is still worse than my previous best of 735/1470/495 ( only had to drop the mem by 5 to gain 180mhz on the core again...)

So what do you suggest I do?  Should I keep my max? Any ideas anyone?

temps goes to about 62C on air.


----------



## iStink (Feb 16, 2009)

JBravo said:


> I've tried your method on my 8500GT and I used a extreme oc value of 4.  Stock was 460/920/400 and I could go up to 575/1150/500 which isn't bad.  But it is still worse than my previous best of 735/1470/495 ( only had to drop the mem by 5 to gain 180mhz on the core again...)
> 
> So what do you suggest I do?  Should I keep my max? Any ideas anyone?
> 
> temps goes to about 62C on air.



good lord! 460 to 735!?  Does it FEEL like it's been overclocked that much? I mean, is it possible that's a false reading or is that a confirmed clock speed?


----------



## wolf (Feb 16, 2009)

JBravo said:


> I've tried your method on my 8500GT and I used a extreme oc value of 4.  Stock was 460/920/400 and I could go up to 575/1150/500 which isn't bad.  But it is still worse than my previous best of 735/1470/495 ( only had to drop the mem by 5 to gain 180mhz on the core again...)
> 
> So what do you suggest I do?  Should I keep my max? Any ideas anyone?
> 
> temps goes to about 62C on air.



memory is really holding you back, so i'd keep it down to keep that core speed nice and stellar, 8500GT's oc very well hey


----------



## JBravo (Feb 17, 2009)

iStink said:


> good lord! 460 to 735!?  Does it FEEL like it's been overclocked that much? I mean, is it possible that's a false reading or is that a confirmed clock speed?



That is confirmed clock speed yes.  3dmark05 scores went from 4565 to 7037.  And it makes a huge difference in gaming, probably as much as 8-10 fps on low graphics settings.


----------



## JBravo (Feb 17, 2009)

wolf said:


> memory is really holding you back, so i'd keep it down to keep that core speed nice and stellar, 8500GT's oc very well hey



Yes it seems to really hold me back.  But it does also help my fps as well, although not nearly as much as the core speed.

I only got artifacts with the core at 780...So I'm wondering, would you say that I could take the core up more if I dropped the memory more?  I've never tested it, and never thought about it really


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2009)

JBravo said:


> Yes it seems to really hold me back.  But it does also help my fps as well, although not nearly as much as the core speed.
> 
> I only got artifacts with the core at 780...So I'm wondering, would you say that I could take the core up more if I dropped the memory more?  I've never tested it, and never thought about it really



sometimes that can be the case, however ive never personally had lowering mem speed affect gpu oc or vica versa...

always worth a try tho


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Feb 17, 2009)

*my 8800gt*

i kinda was wondering if there is any sorta techneque for raising the core and lowering the mem. because my oc is 666/1000/1680 form 600/900/1512 and i definetly feel that i could get a lot more out of the core or even out of the whole thing. plus i want to get my core off the devils number  Any ideas.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 18, 2009)

JBravo said:


> I've tried your method on my 8500GT and I used a extreme oc value of 4.  Stock was 460/920/400 and I could go up to 575/1150/500 which isn't bad.  But it is still worse than my previous best of 735/1470/495 ( only had to drop the mem by 5 to gain 180mhz on the core again...)
> 
> So what do you suggest I do?  Should I keep my max? Any ideas anyone?
> 
> temps goes to about 62C on air.



good still on it , but like i say my way give you overclock without any risk and in same time there is some brands give high range in overclock in gpu or memory depend on the brand hardware made , you can use voltage mode to get more but that's only on you risk


----------



## JBravo (Feb 18, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> good still on it , but like i say my way give you overclock without any risk and in same time there is some brands give high range in overclock in gpu or memory depend on the brand hardware made , you can use voltage mode to get more but that's only on you risk



Voltages mods are a no-go for me on a gpu. I'll take it to where it can go on its standard volts, but thats it for me


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey guys heres a technical question!! When you have a video card that get 350mhz at the memory using GPU-Z but you get a DDR2 video card does it work like ddr2-ram slots and you have to double the speed?? I mean i have a DDR2-800mhz but in test programs it tell that i have a 400mhz ram. A guy explained me that it will write 400mhz because i have a ddr2 but if i had a ddr3 then it would mean that my 400mhz got to be tripled to know the real speed. 
So tell me the truth in short  thx


----------



## JBravo (Feb 18, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> Hey guys heres a technical question!! When you have a video card that get 350mhz at the memory using GPU-Z but you get a DDR2 video card does it work like ddr2-ram slots and you have to double the speed?? I mean i have a DDR2-800mhz but in test programs it tell that i have a 400mhz ram. A guy explained me that it will write 400mhz because i have a ddr2 but if i had a ddr3 then it would mean that my 400mhz got to be tripled to know the real speed.
> So tell me the truth in short  thx



In short, yes. As far as I understand, my GPU-Z shows 497mhz thus it equals 994mhz.  Rivatuner also shows "half" the speed on its hardware monitor.

hope that helps


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 21, 2009)

update using this theory on ATI 4870


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 21, 2009)

so why is this formular any better than just stright overclocking eg the best i can get out of my card is 900 for the gps's and 999 for the mem, am i going to get a better preformance increase by 825/30 = 27.5  so 825+27.5 = 852 
an 901/30 = 30     so 901+30 = 931 ?

or are you saying ill be able to get higer than what i can acheave alredy by going 
825/10 = 82 so 825+82=907
an 901/10 = 90 so 901+90= 991?

or should i keep the 999mem and put the gpu up to 907?

or do you think i should go with a /9


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 21, 2009)

my 9600GT OC from 650/1650/1800 to
775/1850/2000...
and adds up to 10-15 FPS on Crysis Warhead..


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 21, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> so why is this formular any better than just stright overclocking eg the best i can get out of my card is 900 for the gps's and 999 for the mem, am i going to get a better preformance increase by 825/30 = 27.5  so 825+27.5 = 852
> an 901/30 = 30     so 901+30 = 931 ?
> 
> or are you saying ill be able to get higer than what i can acheave alredy by going
> ...



yes , try decrease the constant number for high overclock until you have an constant number give crashes so you back for stable one before it 
im always say to people who do overclock to keep the eye on the temp



AhokZYashA said:


> my 9600GT OC from 650/1650/1800 to
> 775/1850/2000...
> and adds up to 10-15 FPS on Crysis Warhead..




that's cool , i hope you enjoy with my way


----------



## wolf (May 15, 2009)

for totallys a sticky


----------



## DreamSeller (May 15, 2009)

omfg my brother pressed NO ... (((


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2009)

I've always increased the GPU 1st and depending one what others got i started about 50 less there.  For example with his 4890 i started at 900 then increased by 5 which got me at a max of 950 due to heat.  Not tried the ram yet i'm sure it could be bumped up some but need a 3rd party cooler for that and it's summer time to so thats not helping in my case at all as we do not use a air conditioner.

For now i leave mine at 920\975 as it's going get loads hotter still and because the heat does not need to get GPU\reg max temps it don't mean your cards not over heating then there the memory which might be getting a tad to hot too.


I cannot say with NV cards as i'm sure it some what different do to having unlocked shaders and with buying ATI cards for the last 3 years my last NV card was a 7900GT.


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2009)

How did I miss this thread? Thx hayder.master for taking the time to help us noobs.

If I can keep a comp running for more than a couple of hours I will be sure to use all the good bits here


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Erm.. what? I'm not sure I'm following the point in this thread


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 15, 2009)

wolf said:


> for totallys a sticky





MKmods said:


> How did I miss this thread? Thx hayder.master for taking the time to help us noobs.
> 
> If I can keep a comp running for more than a couple of hours I will be sure to use all the good bits here




thanx my brothers (wolf and MKmods)  im really appreciate all this  , feel great when i see your posts here


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 15, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> omfg my brother pressed NO ... (((



i am very respect you opinion , but if you try this theory and have any problem just know me i will be witting , thanx 


Ketxxx said:


> Erm.. what? I'm not sure I'm following the point in this thread




hello my friend ketxxx , sure you are not easy Satisfied about this cuz you are great overclocker , and you can try it and see by yourself , sure you not reach same result as you do but you can get good stable overclock quickly , but that's what i say above "this way very useful for newbies, beginners and who want try overclock without go over range and damage the card and who look for most stable overclock." so what you think 
also some guys try it here and get high overclock like me and wolf


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2009)

Cool thread. You got my vote


----------



## grunt_408 (May 15, 2009)

Interesting thread Hayder.master. This could be helpfull to newbies wanting to squeeze some extra performance out of their GPU.


----------



## afw (May 15, 2009)

hey guys i just wanted to know whether OC depends on da driver heavily ??


----------



## imperialreign (May 15, 2009)

nice thread with a lot of useful info for people new to GPU OCing.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Cool thread. You got my vote





Craigleberry said:


> Interesting thread Hayder.master. This could be helpfull to newbies wanting to squeeze some extra performance out of their GPU.





imperialreign said:


> nice thread with a lot of useful info for people new to GPU OCing.





thanx a lot my friends ("TheMailMan78,Craigleberry,imperialreign" im really happy for your posting , I appreciate all this guys


----------



## raptori (May 16, 2009)

As every new way in any thing need alot of testing and I know that (hayder) did alot of tests before posting this thread .... i will see what can i do with my card GTX260 + this OC method ....well lets see few numbers tests (gpu-memory-shader clocks)  and start with stock one:

GPU=602
memory=1107
shader=1296

let take a constant value =8 

GPU 600/8=75 +stock -------------> new gpu clock=675
memory 1107/8=138 + stock ------> new memory clock=1245
shader 1296/8=162 + stock -------> new shader clock =1458

*STOCK*







*MAXIMUM*






*MAX "hayder way"*






so nice OC results compared to what maximum I've reached which is identical except for the GPU ... 
considering that the max you can OC GT200 GPU must be half of the the shader clock or less of course ..... 

so nice way my friend and as you say it its good for all overclock newbies beginners it'll give them good and quick way ..... .


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 16, 2009)

raptori said:


> As every new way in any thing need alot of testing and I know that (hayder) did alot of tests before posting this thread .... i will see what can i do with my card GTX260 + this OC method ....well lets see few numbers tests (gpu-memory-shader clocks)  and start with stock one:
> 
> GPU=602
> memory=1107
> ...




thanx a lot my dear brother , i really appreciate all of this , i was need an tests on GTX260 GPU-Z screen shot test cuz the 4870 and GTX is most Common card's , and i find you Provided great help for me to complete my tests 
and thanx for kind replay i really care much about your opinion


----------



## h3llr3is3r (May 17, 2009)

Keep up the good work.
the theory not always is good.
i have once a geforce 6600 and i overclocked. If i not fail my best was 100 mhz on memory and 300 mhz on gpu.
This was with everyday use.So not realy the same percentage and all was made under air cooling.( not the original) I destroyed the card when i tried to remove the memory voltmod.
My other experience was with two geforce 5200. On one we can raise the gpu well but not the memory on the second just the memory can be raised.It was very interedting point.
Yes, you have right the card was made by two different card maker.

This thread just growed too big.
Nothing special.
Sorry if i made any "unenglish" expression.


----------



## Fatal (May 17, 2009)

I will have to try this when I have a chance nice thread Hayder


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 17, 2009)

this thread has improved from the last time posting. and just to say it again this DOES WORK


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

Yup got my 4850X2 to 720mhz doing it  Before that I know I got my 4850 higher as well.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 17, 2009)

using GPUtool, getting 620 from the 8600gt, dont want it to push it further due to crappy psu. also, i prefer it to 600 as temps are way lower.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 17, 2009)

h3llr3is3r said:


> Keep up the good work.
> the theory not always is good.
> i have once a geforce 6600 and i overclocked. If i not fail my best was 100 mhz on memory and 300 mhz on gpu.
> This was with everyday use.So not realy the same percentage and all was made under air cooling.( not the original) I destroyed the card when i tried to remove the memory voltmod.
> ...



thanx my friend for your reply , and i don't think you are gonna beat your max overclock cuz my way look for max safe , and im very thankful to you if you try it and out an GPU-Z screen shot 



Fatal said:


> I will have to try this when I have a chance nice thread Hayder



thanx my friend , i will be happy when you get use of it  , welcome my friend


p_o_s_pc said:


> this thread has improved from the last time posting. and just to say it again this DOES WORK



what you think my friend , you see the tests or you can try just a bit in begging to be more  sure , and i will be pleased to you


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow I got my 4850 to 700mhz on stock volts doing this. Thanks man!





ShadowFold said:


> Yup got my 4850X2 to 720mhz doing it  Before that I know I got my 4850 higher as well.




ohhh ,ShadowFold my dear friend how can i miss your first post , thanx a lot im really appreciate all of this , thank you my brother your tests mean much to me


----------



## JBravo (May 18, 2009)

I must say, this method didn't quite work so well for my 8500GT...

BUT, On my 9600GT it did give me about 35mhz extra on the memory 

So yes, I would say you can definitaly give his method a try


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 19, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> using GPUtool, getting 620 from the 8600gt, dont want it to push it further due to crappy psu. also, i prefer it to 600 as temps are way lower.



thanx my friend for trying my way , im really grateful  



JBravo said:


> I must say, this method didn't quite work so well for my 8500GT...
> 
> BUT, On my 9600GT it did give me about 35mhz extra on the memory
> 
> So yes, I would say you can definitaly give his method a try



im really appreciate all of this testing this way on 2 card's , thanx a lot 
also my friend i want know why this way not work well with you 8600GT cuz im try it on inno3d 8600GT and it is work , did you reach good overclock using your skills , and what is the last constant number hit with my way with your 8600GT please , im will be grateful to you , and im glad to see this way work well with your 9600GT


----------



## JBravo (May 19, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> im really appreciate all of this testing this way on 2 card's , thanx a lot
> also my friend i want know why this way not work well with you 8600GT cuz im try it on inno3d 8600GT and it is work , did you reach good overclock using your skills , and what is the last constant number hit with my way with your 8600GT please , im will be grateful to you , and im glad to see this way work well with your 9600GT



No problem. But the card I had was a 8500GT not 8600GT.  Your method worked well enough for a good stable oc, but it didn't give me my highest stable oc.

But on the 9600gt I actually got an even higher clock with a constant of 5.5 giving me 768/1900/1063 from 650/1625/900.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 20, 2009)

lets take a constant number of 5
650/5 = 130+stock = 780MHz
1650/5 =  330+stock = 1980MHz
1800/5 = 360+stock = 2160MHz

RUNNING STABLE!!!!

try number of 4
650/4 = 162.5+stock = 813MHz
1650/4 = 412.5+stock = 2063MHz
1800/4 = 450+stock = 2250MHz

quite unstable so must decrease the memory to 2100MHz...

and still testing for MORE....


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 20, 2009)

JBravo said:


> No problem. But the card I had was a 8500GT not 8600GT.  Your method worked well enough for a good stable oc, but it didn't give me my highest stable oc.
> 
> But on the 9600gt I actually got an even higher clock with a constant of 5.5 giving me 768/1900/1063 from 650/1625/900.




thanx for testing my friend , im really thankful and im glad to see you get in use with your 9600 GT


----------



## step1st (May 24, 2009)

thanks, it's very helpfull 

how about use ati tools for overclock ?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 24, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> lets take a constant number of 5
> 650/5 = 130+stock = 780MHz
> 1650/5 =  330+stock = 1980MHz
> 1800/5 = 360+stock = 2160MHz
> ...





step1st said:


> thanks, it's very helpfull
> 
> what a nice overclock here , thanx for testing and using my way , ok i do some edit which is try decrease the shader with high overclock to give you stable state and make the GPU rise up
> 
> how about use ati tools for overclock ?



sure my friend  any program


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 25, 2009)

many thanx for moderators to accept this thread as sticky thread  , i made this for TPU and only for TPU , so im gonna working hard and think in new idea's serving this site cuz this what i learned from it


----------



## roque66 (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks for this...just looking something that helps on my hd3850 CF.....just one question...do we have to chance voltage on graphics?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 15, 2009)

better make a thread if you look about Voltage mode for your cards cuz there is too many options before you go to Vmode .
 welcome


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 19, 2009)

this way work with crossfire well im try by myself im gonna post the result soon


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 3, 2009)

btw its not percents the numbers you are dividing by because if you take 700 / 30 = 23 but 700 / 30 % = 210  ..so its ratio numerical number and not percentage guys  
I wanted to ask also..hhehe....can i use RivaTunr to boost my BFG tech 9400gt 512 megs ddr2 pci express 16  2.0 or you have something better to suggest ??? thx


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 3, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> btw its not percents the numbers you are dividing by because if you take 700 / 30 = 23 but 700 / 30 % = 210  ..so its ratio numerical number and not percentage guys
> I wanted to ask also..hhehe....can i use RivaTunr to boost my BFG tech 9400gt 512 megs ddr2 pci express 16  2.0 or you have something better to suggest ??? thx



about the numbers i think i mean that and put many examples , and thanx my friend seems it is good point i go put it over

also about rivatunr it is cool as i say above , and keep on update your result and i will be here for anything 

and thanx for the note


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 3, 2009)

I tried and now the card is working fine except under Battlefield 2. When i start the game there is a lot and lot of lines, triangles and angles that flash everywhere in the game enough to not see everything. Its like if the card had difficulty to draw the map of the game , soldiers and details. Otherwse its all seems fine. BF2 is the only game i play so i cant test on other games. For everything else all is correct. Could it be BF2 thats is not taking the extra power....not able to adjust the shaders in the game that normally auto-adjust at each multiplayer map beginning or the card is screwed up ?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 6, 2009)

how much you reach you can decrease the overclock a bit and can you put GPU-Z screen shot , and did you try any benchmarks like 3d mark


----------



## rachit14nov (Nov 9, 2009)

thnx for the info....I always kept the relation for all clocks first , until the highest stable OC (IMO it makes sense because the card is usually well balanced and this way you mantain the balance) and then try finding if upping some gives better results


----------



## skylamer (Nov 9, 2009)

my memory default 421

my memory OCd 860


how is it?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 10, 2009)

rachit14nov said:


> thnx for the info....I always kept the relation for all clocks first , until the highest stable OC (IMO it makes sense because the card is usually well balanced and this way you mantain the balance) and then try finding if upping some gives better results




ok and we keep in touch 



skylamer said:


> my memory default 421
> 
> my memory OCd 860
> 
> ...




really, wow that's awesome more than dabble first time i see this much of overclock great work , and what about gpu and shader


----------



## skylamer (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, my card don't have shader i think

7300gs gigabyte 128MB turbocache 64 bit :/)DA

also DDR2

Default Clock 550
Ocd clock 606/610

Memory 421
Memory ocd 860 (1720 MHz data rate)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 10, 2009)

skylamer said:


> Thanks, my card don't have shader i think
> 
> 7300gs gigabyte 128MB turbocache 64 bit :/)DA
> 
> ...



can you put an gpu-z screen shot


----------



## skylamer (Nov 10, 2009)

Wait a second

http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/A1/1B/e4010225d46da11b.gif








and also to add my video is with passive cooling "D)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 12, 2009)

skylamer said:


> Wait a second
> 
> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/A1/1B/e4010225d46da11b.gif
> 
> ...




wright there is no shader read here anyway it is increase automatically with GPU , and other thing it you do awesome overclocking


----------



## Slackbladder (Jan 3, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111870

Slight issue i got. ^^^

tried the overclock sticky to...underclock my card lol...

trying the /8


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 4, 2010)

nicely done im post in your thread too some tips , also see post 43 and 49 in this thread maybe you find something useful


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone have ATI 5xxx series yet, i will be glad for uploading the results


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone have ATI 5xxx series yet, i will be glad for uploading the results


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 17, 2010)

update it, put crossfire results


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 11, 2010)

GTX 470 and GTX 480 tests need it please


----------



## amdfanatic (Jun 30, 2010)

the overclock is just for playing or you can leave it overclock all the time


----------



## amdfanatic (Jun 30, 2010)

this is awsome i read the entire thread aand hayder.master you are awsome im a newb in overclocking and this just rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have 2 ati 4650 in crossfire how much can i oc


----------



## Freak13d (Jun 30, 2010)

So, is this method better than using the "Auto-tune" feature of ATI Overdrive ?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

Freak13d said:


> So, is this method better than using the "Auto-tune" feature of ATI Overdrive ?



CCC's auto tune is about as accurate as a 16 year olds spelling and grammar in a counter strike game. you're lucky if it doesnt crash your system, let alone find stable clocks or the real maximum OC.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 1, 2010)

amdfanatic said:


> this is awsome i read the entire thread aand hayder.master you are awsome im a newb in overclocking and this just rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have 2 ati 4650 in crossfire how much can i oc




thanx bro
ok lets party begin, put screen shot for GPU-Z and we go to do some good overclocking step by step


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 1, 2010)

Freak13d said:


> So, is this method better than using the "Auto-tune" feature of ATI Overdrive ?





Mussels said:


> CCC's auto tune is about as accurate as a 16 year olds spelling and grammar in a counter strike game. you're lucky if it doesnt crash your system, let alone find stable clocks or the real maximum OC.




+1 with mussels, CCC can find the max clocks but not the max stable clocks


----------



## amdfanatic (Jul 1, 2010)

ok but can i leave the oc all the time or just for games


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

amdfanatic said:


> ok but can i leave the oc all the time or just for games



if its stable, leave it on all the time.

if its not stable, dont leave it on at any time.


----------



## amdfanatic (Jul 1, 2010)

k but how do i know if stable and what is the best temp for my cards


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

amdfanatic said:


> k but how do i know if stable and what is the best temp for my cards



best temp is the lowest temp you can get it to, and i'm pretty sure you'd notice if it wasnt stable.


----------



## amdfanatic (Jul 1, 2010)

thanx this post is great ill be asking more questions as time goes by if you are all ok with that


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 28, 2010)

my new Gigabyte GTX 295, using 5 as an constant number


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 16, 2010)

quick work on my new DX11 cards Zotac GTX 460 2G in SLI
take 7 as an constant number

stock






overclock with constant 7


----------



## LiamLee (Feb 6, 2011)

^nice share.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 6, 2011)

you welcome


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 4, 2011)

boblee said:


> well i got my new PC about a month ago from Build Your Box and came with a GTX 550 Ti 1GB oveclocked the GPu to 1050MHz from 900. then the memory from 4100Mhz to 4400Mhz no probs with riva tuner.



welcome to TPU
and glad see u to got more clocks, good work


----------



## The N (Aug 10, 2013)

Good share,

i overclock my MSI 460 from EVGa PrecisionX but it randomly go to default settings whenever i restart my pc,

Isn't normal or just EVGA PrecisionX isn't that efficient.??


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 15, 2013)

nafees127 said:


> Good share,
> 
> i overclock my MSI 460 from EVGa PrecisionX but it randomly go to default settings whenever i restart my pc,
> 
> Isn't normal or just EVGA PrecisionX isn't that efficient.??



it's ok whatever program u see good use it to


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 29, 2013)

For some reason, the GPU on my 2nd PC (Sapphire HD3450 256MB DDR2) seems to be locked or something, can't OC at all (sliders are already maxed out at stock 600MHz in CCC and Afterburner), so I simply modified the vbios and flashed it  In fact the stock clocks would be enough for it (just watching movies on that PC), but I can't simply have a GPU with stock clocks


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi there, very good explanation given. I just like to say I didn't know about this when I overclocked my card. But now I found out that I overclocked the core taking taking the value as 7. Default GPU clock is 850 MHz. So 850/7= 120 MHz approx. 850+120 = 970 MHz. But I cannot go that much high with the memory. Default mem clock is 1200 MHz. So 1200/7= 170 MHz approx. 1200+170=1370. At that frequency, memory is absolutely unstable. 1315 MHz is the last stable clock. I set it to 1305 for guaranteed stability. Any mods with which I can get more memory clock?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 9, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Hi there, very good explanation given. I just like to say I didn't know about this when I overclocked my card. But now I found out that I overclocked the core taking taking the value as 7. Default GPU clock is 850 MHz. So 850/7= 120 MHz approx. 850+120 = 970 MHz. But I cannot go that much high with the memory. Default mem clock is 1200 MHz. So 1200/7= 170 MHz approx. 1200+170=1370. At that frequency, memory is absolutely unstable. 1315 MHz is the last stable clock. I set it to 1305 for guaranteed stability. Any mods with which I can get more memory clock?



nice clocks , i think your card is not reference one right ?


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 10, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> nice clocks , i think your card is not reference one right ?


Right. This is the card:
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?psn=0001&pid=1190&lid=1

I would have been very happy if there was voltage control for this card. But there is no voltage control. BIOS mods didn't work too. The cooler is excellent. Full copper base with 2 heat pipes.
Here's a pic from a 3rd party site:




Here it is in action in my rig:





Ps. The RAMs are now changed.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2013)

why are ALL of these ancient threads being brought back to life By  Brand New members(with like 5 posts total)? This is the third or fourth I've noticed in the Last Few months. Whats to be gained?

Not complaining,  just seems weird is all.

It's just got to where I'm starting to Trace the Thread up, until I find where it was brought back to life, and By whom. Who wants to answer a question that was answered 4 years ago?


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 10, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> why are ALL of these ancient threads being brought back to life By  Brand New members(with like 5 posts total)? This is the third or fourth I've noticed in the Last Few months. Whats to be gained?
> 
> Not complaining,  just seems weird is all.
> 
> It's just got to where I'm starting to Trace the Thread up, until I find where it was brought back to life, and By whom. Who wants to answer a question that was answered 4 years ago?



That's what forums are made for. Research, debate, discuss, achieve!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2013)

its because the forums got redone, hidden old threads got revived


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 10, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Right. This is the card:
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?psn=0001&pid=1190&lid=1
> 
> I would have been very happy if there was voltage control for this card. But there is no voltage control. BIOS mods didn't work too. The cooler is excellent. Full copper base with 2 heat pipes.
> ...




it's overclocked from factory card, as i notice in my thread u should look for amd 6770 stock clocks and overclock it, anyway u will get same results as u get now and it's really good, other idea about rise the voltage it's can not be, cuz it's non reference one so u need to flash bios and i do not recommended this, cuz all this risk will to get 1-2 FPS witch is not worth, u did well so far and i see better to keep on that.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 10, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> why are ALL of these ancient threads being brought back to life By  Brand New members(with like 5 posts total)? This is the third or fourth I've noticed in the Last Few months. Whats to be gained?
> 
> Not complaining,  just seems weird is all.
> 
> It's just got to where I'm starting to Trace the Thread up, until I find where it was brought back to life, and By whom. Who wants to answer a question that was answered 4 years ago?





Mussels said:


> its because the forums got redone, hidden old threads got revived



it's ok for me i am happy for new member become use our threads and our forums


----------



## nedy1 (Apr 27, 2019)

awesome guide. but i have one question what will be the benefits of this?


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 27, 2019)

The N said:


> Good share,
> 
> i overclock my MSI 460 from EVGa PrecisionX but it randomly go to default settings whenever i restart my pc,
> 
> Isn't normal or just EVGA PrecisionX isn't that efficient.??



 Different versions work better wiith differrent cards, so if one has issue's try another..........


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2019)

nedy1 said:


> awesome guide. but i have one question what will be the benefits of this?



Almost a 6 year old thread...

Listen, Overclocking= free performance boost, overclocking is a box of chocolates, you don't know whachya gonna get.

It is an art and science that also requires blessing.


----------

